# John Chapple Dalgliesh / Ropner / Trinders



## greektoon (Oct 17, 2008)

Any one know of the whereabouts of John Chapple. He was from Pelaw and we sailed together as deck cadets on Ropner's "RUDBY" in 1978 / 79. He started out with Dalgliesh and I believe moved on to Trinder Anderson.

David Nichol.


----------

